# South Coast Ship Show - and others



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

It looks as though this is going to be another great show in Portsmouth. Details here:

https://www.mainlineandmaritime.co.uk/pages/south-coast-ship-show

And I've been told there will be a Ship Show in Liverpool and another in Edinburgh next year. Great news.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Runrig

We must meet up this time?. Myself and another SN member is coming across from the Isle of Wight.


----------



## Pompeyfan (Aug 9, 2005)

Just back from a great day out at the South Coast Ship show at the Holiday Inn Southsea. Interesting displays and speakers including the history of Red Funnel.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Not a national event? My countrymen continue to forget they live on an island.


----------



## Runrig (Apr 13, 2008)

Robert Hilton said:


> Not a national event? My countrymen continue to forget they live on an island.


What do you mean? There were visitors there from all over the UK. Of course it was a national event. It was advertised widely in all the national shipping magazines - in fact two of them sponsored the Show.


----------



## Robert Hilton (Feb 13, 2011)

Runrig said:


> What do you mean? There were visitors there from all over the UK. Of course it was a national event. It was advertised widely in all the national shipping magazines - in fact two of them sponsored the Show.


I heard someone refer to it as a local event and queried that. Note the question mark on the first sentence of my previous posting.


----------

